# The OFFICIAL Felix VS. Stosta thread.



## Feliks Karp

NO ONE ASKED FOR IT,BUT HERE IT IS,THE SHOW DOWN OF THE LAST HALF-DECADE.
ONE UNCLE, ONE GINGER, ONLY ONE LEAVES VAPE CON THE CHAMPION! THE OTHER GETS A PAT ON THE HEAD.

Thread rules are same as forum rules, we don't want to give @Silver a heart attack, however I encourage lots of smack talk and general tom foolery. 

There may or may not be a totally illegal betting pool, don't tell the tax man! (seriously don't because I think it may actually be illegal. Actually we better not do that).

*Wubba Lubba Dub Dub*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## craigb

#teamFeelStosta

Damn

#teamSteelKarp

Nah. Um... 

Crap. I'll leave this to the cool kids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Subscribed!


----------



## Christos

Can I please be referee or more appropriate can I please be Judge, Jury and the executioner. I AM THE LAW!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

When is the official weighing session?

I'm all in for when the boxers drop their shorts to get onto the scale kaalgat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Awesome. This should be interesting. At least i can go make popcorn and by the time i get back the thread will still be here. 
Although that may be more related to the age of the participants and not the content of the posts.   

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> When is the official weighing session?


When we can find a scale big enough... For their egos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagya

this is going to be exciting..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Mmmm interesting 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Think I better start the unofficial FreeLicks vs Stosta thread and get bets in...


----------



## Christos

I wonder if @Stosta has seen this thread yet ...


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> Can I please be referee or more appropriate can I please be Judge, Jury and the executioner. I AM THE LAW!



You can be the ref we will talk about bribes *cough* payment in private msgs.


----------



## Feliks Karp

craigb said:


> When we can find a scale big enough... For their egos



The sheer mass of my actual ego would cause the earth to break apart due to the gravitational pull, it's stored safely in a special vault.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> You can be the ref we will talk about bribes *cough* payment in private msgs.


Just for the record I'm taking bribes from both sides. 
The winning bribe is not necissarily the one of highest monetary value. 
Seeing as though I'll be handling bets, I also have a conflict of interest as referee but you gus wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> Just for the record I'm taking bribes from both sides.
> The winning bribe is not necissarily the one of highest monetary value.
> Seeing as though I'll be handling bets, I also have a conflict of interest as referee but you gus wouldn't want it any other way



I expect nothing less from you than general back stabbing and devious schemes, do not dissapoint!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome. This should be interesting. At least i can go make popcorn and by the time i get back the thread will still be here.
> Although that may be more related to the age of the participants and not the content of the posts.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4




Top quality banter, no I'm just joking, please up your banter game or you will be banned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

10 points to whoever uses me like this to do the flip...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Feliks Karp said:


> The sheer mass of my actual ego would cause the earth to break apart due to the gravitational pull, it's stored safely in a special vault.



Rumour has it that your ego IS the special vault...
That imprisoned "The hulk"


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> 10 points to whoever uses me like this to do the flip...
> View attachment 97217



How did you read my mind???? I planned to pick you up and slap Stosta with you....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> How did you read my mind???? I planned to pick you up and slap Stosta with you....


If you can pick me up, Im yours baby!
Otherwise beware I might eat you. 
"Insert fat b@stard quote here"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Hahahaha!

What the hell is this crap?!  Talk is cheap (that's why I tend to run my mouth)! @Feliks Karp is in crap, I've slunk far down into a world of gore, hatred, and deathcore music. Hip-hop isn't going to get you nearly pumped up enough to take me down Uncle!

@Christos I may battle to tie my shoelaces in the morning, but I'll totally try that flip!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> What the hell is this crap?!  Talk is cheap (that's why I tend to run my mouth)! @Feliks Karp is in crap, I've slunk far down into a world of gore, hatred, and deathcore music. Hip-hop isn't going to get you nearly pumped up enough to take me down Uncle!
> 
> @Christos I may battle to tie my shoelaces in the morning, but I'll totally try that flip!



We all know 90% of your body weight is your beard!


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> We all know 90% of your body weight is your beard!


With all the food that got trapped in it over the years I couldn't even deny that! You can't hit my face if you can't find it! Muhahaha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> If you can pick me up, Im yours baby!
> Otherwise beware I might eat you.
> "Insert fat b@stard quote here"



How much do you weigh?


----------



## Christos

Minus points for @Stosta oh he wears these...



Bonus points for @Feliks Karp .

Some more ideas to follow as I can't seem to download the costume that's a big dong. ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> How much do you weigh?


About 650 - 700 newtons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Feliks Karp after the showdown

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> Minus points for @Stosta oh he wears these...
> View attachment 97218
> 
> 
> Bonus points for @Feliks Karp .
> 
> Some more ideas to follow as I can't seem to download the costume that's a big dong. ..
> View attachment 97219




I already have a massive ****, I don't need a costume for that.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> I already have a massive ****, I don't need a costume for that.


It's decided then. 
This is your costume.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> I already am a massive ****, I don't need a costume for that.


Fixed it for you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> Fixed it for you


I think the word starred is KARP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Ok guys I'm off to do some work that pays well rather than the weak hand jobs and free hugs the contenders are PM'ing me as bribes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> Ok guys I'm off to do some work that pays well rather than the weak hand jobs and free hugs the contenders are PM'ing me as bribes.



A bit early to be standing on street corners, isn't it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> A bit early to be standing on street corners, isn't it?


I'm giving your mum "marketing lessons" this morning  
Also, the needs of mankind are never satisfied and time does not feature when a need arises...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Ok guys I'm off to do some work that pays well rather than the weak hand jobs and free hugs the contenders are PM'ing me as bribes.


geeze what time does work start in that side of the world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I'm giving your mum "marketing lessons" this morning
> Also, the needs of mankind are never satisfied and time does not feature when a need arises...



Love it


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> I'm giving your mum "marketing lessons" this morning
> Also, the needs of mankind are never satisfied and time does not feature when a need arises...


Those that can, do. Those that can't sit on the sidelines as referee and make 'yo mamma' chirps

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> Those that can, do. Those that can't sit on the sidelines as referee and make 'yo mamma' chirps
> 
> View attachment 97223


Yes it takes a special kind of worthless. 
I'm proud of it though! 
Insert Gloria Gaynor "I am who I am" song here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Also @craigb I take 3 sugars in my coffee.
We can discuss in person shortly.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

@Feliks Karp can you perhaps create a poll for #TeamStosta and #TeamUncleFreeLicks?
I need to see popular opinion before setting up bets and also makes refereeing easier if we know who the favourite is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I've had @Stosta and @Feliks Karp pick out their own intro song, as well as the song for their opponent, for an epic battle!

What the contenders didnt know is that the song they chose for their opponent would become their theme song!

Here it goes!
@Stosta chose:


@Feliks Karp chose:


Gentleman, I hope you enjoy your intro songs as you walk into the ring!

@Feliks Karp 1 : @Stosta 0

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I've had @Stosta and @Feliks Karp pick out their own intro song, as well as the song for their opponent, for an epic battle!
> 
> What the contenders didnt know is that the song they chose for their opponent would become their theme song!
> 
> Here it goes!
> @Stosta chose:
> 
> 
> @Feliks Karp chose:
> 
> 
> Gentleman, I hope you enjoy your intro songs as you walk into the ring!
> 
> @Feliks Karp 1 : @Stosta 0



Hahahaha!

Ah ****! I'm to good for my own good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

This thread gives a whole new dimension to "Reading the forum as a non-vaper"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

VOTING IS OPEN - Be careful, you have one vote and one vote only!


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> VOTING IS OPEN - Be careful, you have one vote and one vote only!


Why is voting a secret? We should all be able to vote with conscience in a transparent process.


----------



## Feliks Karp

craigb said:


> Why is voting a secret? We should all be able to vote with conscience in a transparent process.



@Stosta said anyone who votes for me will be getting a rub on the face from his beard, and I don't mean the beard on his face

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> @Stosta said anyone who votes for me will be getting a rub on the face from his beard, and I don't mean the beard on his face


And here I thought @Stosta's rub my face with his beard was not a valid bribe!
@Stosta 1 : @Feliks Karp 1

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

How do you kill 100 flies with one hit?
Smack your screen while browsing this thread!

C'mon guys, ya'll know my sick, twisted humour... where da banter at? Give me reason to vote here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Cespian said:


> How do you kill 100 flies with one hit?
> Smack your screen while browsing this thread!
> 
> C'mon guys, ya'll know my sick, twisted humour... where da banter at? Give me reason to vote here


Yeah, this thread has more hype than some new HE gear. Where's the meat? We want blood and flames and screaming masses. Bring it on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Woohoo!

I'm tied with "smiling poop emoji" for first place!!! How does that make you feel Uncle?


----------



## Cespian

@Stosta right now:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

@Cespian and @Huffapuff we are still deciding on entrance fee range for the fight.
Don't know if it's going to be worth arranging the "hot ladies" holding up the round signs if we only have 3 votes so far!
E.g.


Diaclaimer: Most proceeds will go to a charity with some proceeds used to replace electrolytes lost by mass alcohol consumption which was also payed for by proceeds.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> @Cespian and @Huffapuff we are still deciding on entrance fee range for the fight.
> Don't know if it's going to be worth arranging the "hot ladies" holding up the round signs if we only have 3 votes so far!
> E.g.
> View attachment 97297
> 
> Diaclaimer: Most proceeds will go to a charity with some proceeds used to replace electrolytes lost by mass alcohol consumption which was also payed for by proceeds.


Guys @Caramia has offered her services for the holding the "Round signs" but under condition that the proceeds go to a charity of her choice.
Gin and Tonic Charity!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> Guys @Caramia has offered her services for the holding the "Round signs" but under condition that the proceeds go to a charity of her choice.
> Gin and Tonic Charity!


And here I am contemplating to rather get some of our male forumites perform that duty, also scantily dressed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Guys @Caramia has offered her services for the holding the "Round signs" but under condition that the proceeds go to a charity of her choice.
> Gin and Tonic Charity!


She also mentioned topless if we can do 2 new reos for her so come one guys we need votes so we can fill seats!


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> And here I am contemplating to rather get some of our male forumites perform that duty, also scantily dressed


No need to worry @Caramia. @Stosta has already ordered his outfit for the day...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> She also mentioned topless if we can do 2 new reos for her so come one guys we need votes so we can fill seats!



Hmmm, @Christos, methinx you should offer yourself up for this duty. I'll go shopping for the suit - French Maid maybe? We can then do an auction and pimp you out to the highest bidder

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> Hmmm, @Christos, methinx you should offer yourself up for this duty. I'll go shopping for the suit - French Maid maybe? We can then do an auction and pimp you out to the highest bidder


I would but unfortunately I may be biased as a referee if I'm not dressed impartially for the day...


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Guys @Caramia has offered her services for the holding the "Round signs" but under condition that the proceeds go to a charity of her choice.
> Gin and Tonic Charity!


on condition that she dresses like the picture she removed due to copyright issues

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> on condition that she dresses like the picture she removed due to copyright issues


Just a pair of soviets then for @Caramia!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Just a pair of soviets then for @Caramia!


I second that. Motion passed

now you have no choice @Caramia

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> I second that. Motion passed
> 
> now you have no choice @Caramia


@BioHAZarD has agreed to do the makeup and nipple perking duties for everyone. Better watch out guys!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> @BioHAZarD has agreed to do the makeup and nipple perking duties for everyone. Better watch out guys!


I think my wife might frown on that  LMAO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

BioHAZarD said:


> I second that. Motion passed
> 
> now you have no choice @Caramia

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


>


damn I wish I was younger so that I could understand emoji speak LMAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

BioHAZarD said:


> damn I wish I was younger so that I could understand emoji speak LMAO


LOL, me too! But those are quite self-explanatory

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> LOL, me too! But those are quite self-explanatory


that depends are you pointing to me or you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> damn I wish I was younger so that I could understand emoji speak LMAO


I think it means "monkey awake face palm DIY hangman".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

A pair of Soviets? Just going to leave this here

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> A pair of Soviets? Just going to leave this here
> 
> View attachment 97299


Can't expect @Caramia to wax or shave just for 1 event...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

craigb said:


> A pair of Soviets? Just going to leave this here
> 
> View attachment 97299


I think we could get on board with just that 

What you say @Caramia socks are optional

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we could get on board with just that
> 
> What you say @Caramia socks are optional


I think we are missing the point. @Caramia has offered her services for some free gin and Tonic. We should be ganging up on Stosta and uncle free licks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I think we are missing the point. @Caramia has offered her services for some free gin and Tonic. We should be ganging up on Stosta and uncle free licks!


can we not expand the poll to include @Caramia and her soviet's?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> can we not expand the poll to include @Caramia and her soviet's?


You have a point but then @Caramia will be the main attraction completely shadowing the show off. In fact who will want to see a fight if @Caramia is there showing off her ankle socks....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> I think we are missing the point. @Caramia has offered her services for some free gin and Tonic. We should be ganging up on Stosta and uncle free licks!


Who would want to see @Stosta or @Feliks Karp in just Soviets? Not enough bleach in the world to erase that vision, I'm sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> You have a point but then @Caramia will be the main attraction completely shadowing the show off. In fact who will want to see a fight if @Caramia is there showing off her ankle socks....


Exactly  Sorry @Stosta @Feliks Karp but she would definitely steal the show. We can always have you as the supporting act?


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> Who would want to see @Stosta or @Feliks Karp in just Soviets? Not enough bleach in the world to erase that vision, I'm sure.


That's what the gin and Tonic is for!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

<insert big wiener joke here>

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 97304
> 
> 
> Didn't I tell you guys? The dress code is socks only.


is she referring to the wart on your left toe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

Oh my, this is now seriaasly going "south"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> Oh my, this is now seriaasly going "south"


Hahaha thay emoticon! 
@Stosta's face when he was being cuddled by a Taiwan hooker....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> Hahaha thay emoticon!
> @Stosta's face when he was being cuddled by a Taiwan hooker....


that emoticon needs a beard...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> Hahaha thay emoticon!
> @Stosta's face when he was being cuddled by a Taiwan hooker....


Haroo, my name @Christos, me ruv you long time. 2 dorrar.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> Haroo, my name @Christos, me ruv you long time. 2 dorrar.


Now you are just taking the piss... 
That's not the face @Stosta pulls when I'm behind him. It's not that big so @Stosta barely flinches.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

So smiling poop emoji seems to be the fan favourite.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Feliks Karp said:


> So smiling poop emoji seems to be the fan favourite.


quick quick - change it to @Caramia


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> So smiling poop emoji seems to be the fan favourite.


Looks like we should just hire 10 x 2 dollar hooker and have a wiener fest.


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> Looks like we should just hire 10 x 2 dollar hooker and have a wiener fest.


I thought that's what @Stosta and @Feliks Karp we're doing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Uh guys mentioning @Caramia every second post is a little creeper.

Can we please get back to the main attraction two hairy vaping nerds wrestling?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Feliks Karp said:


> Uh guys mentioning @Caramia every second post is a little creeper.
> 
> Can we please get back to the main attraction two hairy vaping nerds wrestling?


fine fine
have you scheduled the wax for yourself and @Stosta yet?


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Uh guys mentioning @Caramia every second post is a little creeper.
> 
> Can we please get back to the main attraction two hairy vaping nerds wrestling?


3 if @Caramia doesn't shave...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

@Stosta asked me to do his back and bikini waxing for him, apparently that's what ancient Greek warriors would do before combat, I politely declined though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> 3 if @Caramia doesn't shave...


I think we scared @Caramia off 

Naughty naughty nerds


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> @Stosta asked me to do his back and bikini waxing for him, apparently that's what ancient Greek warriors would do before combat, I politely declined though.


What a pansie! Who can't wax their own junk!

I can understand the back and the exit hole as those are hard if you cant see what you are doing.


----------



## Caramia

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we scared @Caramia off
> 
> Naughty naughty nerds


It takes more than a couple of nerds on scooters to scare me off

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we scared @Caramia off
> 
> Naughty naughty nerds


Nope it's past 10am so she is hitting the gin and tonic already....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> Nope it's past 10am so she is hitting the gin and tonic already....


Good idea, the way this is going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 97304
> 
> 
> Didn't I tell you guys? The dress code is socks only.



Ive heard your member is so big that it has an elbow... could have been a wart too... but lets just go with the former.

Im going to start calling @Stosta Rapunzel... instead of letting down his hair, he is letting down the forumites on this thread with his lack of banter.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Cespian said:


> Ive heard your member is so big that it has an elbow... could have been a wart too... but lets just go with the former.
> 
> Im going to start calling @Stosta Rapunzel... instead of letting down his hair, he is letting down the forumites on this thread with his lack of banter.


@Stosta is just at the doctor this morning getting his weekly testosterone shot as well as sorting out the rash the Taiwan lady boy gave him..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

Christos said:


> @Stosta is just at the doctor this morning getting his weekly testosterone shot as well as sorting out the rash the Taiwan lady boy gave him..



Someone should tell him to get some aloe cream on his way back before catching up on this thread. It helps with the burn.


----------



## Christos

Cespian said:


> Someone should tell him to get some aloe cream on his way back before catching up on this thread. It helps with the burn.


I doubt aloe will help. 
This is what he sent me...


----------



## Cespian

Christos said:


> I doubt aloe will help.
> This is what he sent me...
> View attachment 97323



Hehehehe sticking that in anythings rear will provide soul. He will be praising all Lords in melody. He needs it


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> It takes more than a couple of nerds on scooters to scare me off


LMAO


----------



## Feliks Karp

Cespian said:


> Ive heard your member is so big that it has an elbow... could have been a wart too... but lets just go with the former.
> 
> Im going to start calling @Stosta Rapunzel... instead of letting down his hair, he is letting down the forumites on this thread with his lack of banter.



I was actually talking about my gigantic "AB" muscle (yes I only have one) you sick ****.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

has everybody gone to sleep


----------



## craigb

BioHAZarD said:


> has everybody gone to sleep


The @Christos and @Feliks Karp go on, are you surprised.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

craigb said:


> The @Christos and @Feliks Karp go on, are you surprised.


I guess not eh


----------



## Christos

Was just waiting to see if you guys could continue without me.
Apparently not. ..


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Was just waiting to see if you guys could continue without me.
> Apparently not. ..


Nah they all boring. Even @Caramia left us.

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Nah they all boring. Even @Caramia left us.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


@Stosta is having sexy time with himself, @Feliks Karp is busy building a detonator for his error 'life jacket ' and @Caramia is passed out from the gin. 
She will wake up shortly and start again though.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> @Stosta is having sexy time with himself, @Feliks Karp is busy building a detonator for his error 'life jacket ' and @Caramia is passed out from the gin.
> She will wake up shortly and start again though.


Lmao. Hopefully by then she is sooo intoxicated that the Soviets will make an appearance.

I think the other 2 will be done for the night. Cant keep it up like they used to in their younger days

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

We are going to get banned from saying Soviet

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> I highly doubt that. I think that photo was taken 20 years ago... That makes for a very hairy @Caramia and also saggy 'teabags'


This I find a little offensive and derogatory, besides getting a bit tedious. 
I shall now head out of the sand pit, and back onto my high horse and head for the adult table (with my gin and my Soviets)


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> This I find a little offensive and derogatory, besides getting a bit tedious.
> I shall now head out of the sand pit, and back onto my high horse and head for the adult table (with my gin and my Soviets)


I'm only allowed to say that because my wife of 10 years calls her whowhas teabags. I apologise if I offended.
You know know that you need to prove me wrong! 
Please stay. I'll give you a free ride on my 100cc scooter.


----------



## Christos

@Caramia I dont do too well with apologies buy here is an attempt. 
Also perhaps too new school for you


----------



## Christos

Just for the record I have deleted my post as it was in bad taste.


----------



## Christos

@Stosta you alive?


----------



## Stosta

Hahahaha!

At the rate this thread is going I like to think my chances of winning will be a lot better if I steer clear of this poweder keg!

But in actuality I'm just running low on wit at the moment. I have weeks to go though!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Yeah shit guys, we still have a few months to go, no need to peak this thread just yet. I see smiling poop emoji is still number one. I also see that I spelt my own nick wrong...so technically I'm not even on the poll 

And please can we cool it on the @Caramia comments...this was supposed to be a bit of foolish comradely, I don't think we need to pounce on the first lady that replies to the thread...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Yeah shit guys, we still have a few months to go, no need to peak this thread just yet. I see smiling poop emoji is still number one. I also see that I spelt my own nick wrong...so technically I'm not even on the poll


I'm just getting warmed up... you guys are getting old....


----------



## Christos

This thread is deader than the hopes and dreams of @Stosta and @Feliks Karp ...


----------



## craigb

Hey @Stosta, found an old pic of you on the interwebs

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> Hey @Stosta, found an old pic of you on the interwebs
> 
> View attachment 97971


Hahaha!

Funny enough I have developed a Dethklok addiction over the past few months!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Funny enough I have developed a Dethklok addiction over the past few months!


I think you misspelt klok. 
"L" shouldn't be there and there should be a "C" before the 2nd "K".


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I think you misspelt klok.
> "L" shouldn't be there and there should be a "C" before the 2nd "K".


Do'nt mokk mi pore spaling!!!


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Do'nt mokk mi pore spaling!!!


Just glad you are back in action

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

@Christos you seem to have an obsession with wieners. Has it been many years since you've seen your own?

OOOOH SAVAGE

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> @Christos you seem to have an obsession with wieners. Has it been many years since you've seen your own?
> 
> OOOOH SAVAGE


Perhaps

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

I think it's suspect that every time @Stosta and I start to tie in votes he pulls ahead by one or two, I'm calling shenanigans via mod powers.


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> I think it's suspect that every time @Stosta and I start to tie in votes he pulls ahead by one or two, I'm calling shenanigans via mod powers.


Poop is still way ahead of both of you!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> I think it's suspect that every time @Stosta and I start to tie in votes he pulls ahead by one or two, I'm calling shenanigans via mod powers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> I think it's suspect that every time @Stosta and I start to tie in votes he pulls ahead by one or two, I'm calling shenanigans via mod powers.


Are you sure it isn't just because I'm that much more awesome?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Are you sure it isn't just because I'm that much more awesome?


Still not as awesome as poop!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> Are you sure it isn't just because I'm that much more awesome?



That may be the case, so I propose that I get a handicap, say your shoe laces tied together and I get stop sign to fight with?



Christos said:


> Still not as awesome as poop!



Technically grffyindor is in the lead, cause it says 10 points for them, so poop needs two more votes to be #1

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Feliks Karp said:


> That may be the case, so I propose that I get a handicap, say your shoe laces tied together and I get stop sign to fight with?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically grffyindor is in the lead, cause it says 10 points for them, so poop needs two more votes to be #1


Cant argue with that logic. Well spotted @Feliks Karp . Sorry @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> That may be the case, so I propose that I get a handicap, say your shoe laces tied together and I get stop sign to fight with?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically grffyindor is in the lead, cause it says 10 points for them, so poop needs two more votes to be #1


I agree to these terms.

I will bring a spare pair of shoes to tie up, and print you out a little stop sign (A5 size though, not A4).

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

No I mean a literal stop sign, I have one somewhere that I looted in my mis-spent youth, I will be using that.


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> No I mean a literal stop sign, I have one somewhere that I looted in my mis-spent youth, I will be using that.


I call BS. They didn't even have cars during your youth, never mind stop streets!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

craigb said:


> I call BS. They didn't even have cars during your youth, never mind stop streets!



You're two years older than me


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> You're two years older than me


Exactly... Had to walk to school. Barefoot. Uphill both ways.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> You're two years older than me


So he has first-hand experience then! You calling him a liar?

You're supposed to be dissing me, not everyone else Uncle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

craigb said:


> I call BS. They didn't even have cars during your youth, never mind stop streets!


Back in those days they only had them on stamps


----------



## Feliks Karp

Oh gosh, /thread guys, the comments are too witty for me, I can't be expected to match this level of banter. 

I'm off, I wont be back untill Monday, try to think up some worthy burns please, you have four whole days.


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> Oh gosh, /thread guys, the comments are too witty for me, I can't be expected to match this level of banter.
> 
> I'm off, I wont be back untill Monday, try to think up some worthy burns please, you have four whole days.


Yeah you are off ******, I can smell you from here! 

No you're right, I'll take the time to practice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lalla

Hahaha omgosh this is too much for me hahaha.... you @Stosta @Feliks Karp have some serious issues. just saying !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Lalla said:


> Hahaha omgosh this is too much for me hahaha.... you @Stosta @Feliks Karp have some serious issues. just saying !


I couldn't agree with you more, but unlike Uncle @Feliks Karp at least my face isn't one of them...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lalla

Stosta said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, but unlike Uncle @Feliks Karp at least my face isn't one of them...



Ouch!!!!! that is going to hurt! hahaha

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

Lalla said:


> Ouch!!!!! that is going to hurt! hahaha


Sadly for me he has thick skin, so I'll be lucky if that one even provokes an answer out of him.

But I'm taking advantage of the fact that he says he is away for a few days. Maybe if I drop enough of these little insults, by the time he gets to reading them, it will destroy his self-confidence. Kind of like the straw breaking the camels back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla

Stosta said:


> Sadly for me he has thick skin, so I'll be lucky if that one even provokes an answer out of him.
> 
> But I'm taking advantage of the fact that he says he is away for a few days. Maybe if I drop enough of these little insults, by the time he gets to reading them, it will destroy his self-confidence. Kind of like the straw breaking the camels back.




Hahahaha . That is so mean you should be ashamed of yourself, but knowing you , you dont really give a damn and knowing @Feliks Karp he doesn't give a damn either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Lalla said:


> Hahahaha . That is so mean you should be ashamed of yourself, but knowing you , you dont really give a damn and knowing @Feliks Karp he doesn't give a damn either


But on the otter hand, someone must give a dam.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lalla

craigb said:


> But on the otter hand, someone must give a dam.



Whahahaha Punny much! lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> But on the otter hand, someone must give a dam.


That was terrible.

I approve of this level of crappy puns!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lalla

Stosta said:


> That was terrible.
> 
> I approve of this level of crappy puns!




Hahahaha it was crappy but yet so funny lmao!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> That was terrible.
> 
> I approve of this level of crappy puns!


I'll take that as a lopsided compliment. As we all know, @Stosta is extremely familiar with Terrible, as he sees it in the mirror every morning.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Lalla said:


> Hahahaha it was crappy but yet so funny lmao!


Just like having 1 too many laxatives. Or hearing @Feliks Karp laugh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lalla

craigb said:


> Just like having 1 too many laxatives. Or hearing @Feliks Karp laugh.




Ohhh not a image i wanted on Thursday Afternoon hahaha....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Lalla said:


> Ohhh not a image i wanted on Thursday Afternoon hahaha....


Well technically it's Thiday. Unless you are working tomorrow. In which case... Sucks to be you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lalla

craigb said:


> Well technically it's Thiday. Unless you are working tomorrow. In which case... Sucks to be you.




Hell to the no ... Generally we would work public holiday's but thank goodness. Plus it is Phuza Thursday whoopa.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Lalla said:


> Hell to the no ... Generally we would work public holiday's but thank goodness. Plus it is Phuza Thursday whoopa.


I just spoke to the boss, you're working tomorrow.

So just phuza Thursday for me and @craigb !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

Its Boeber Thursday for me!
If I feel like partying even harder, I will make it Soup and Samoosas Thursday.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lalla

Stosta said:


> I just spoke to the boss, you're working tomorrow.
> 
> So just phuza Thursday for me and @craigb !



Hahaha @Stosta I actually just spoke with the boss man and we are not working haha. @Feliks Karp @Stosta totally doing some phuza tomorrow...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Cespian said:


> Its Boeber Thursday for me!
> If I feel like partying even harder, I will make it Soup and Samoosas Thursday.


Yeah, I'm not much for booze, but that Boeber sounds interesting, I'll be there at 6. I prefer cheese and corn or lamb/mutton Samoosas. Hold the soup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lalla

Cespian said:


> Its Boeber Thursday for me!
> If I feel like partying even harder, I will make it Soup and Samoosas Thursday.



Cheese and corn thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

@craigb and @Lalla no problem... I actually have a 3 cheese samoosa (chedder feta and gouda... all in one pastry... yum), no meat samoosas unfortunately, @Stosta ate those all up, you know how much he likes meat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lalla

Cespian said:


> @craigb and @Lalla no problem... I actually have a 3 cheese samoosa (chedder feta and gouda... all in one pastry... yum), no meat samoosas unfortunately, @Stosta ate those all up, you know how much he likes meat



hahaha fanks.... and that is seriously the funniest stuff ever. ripped for days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> Yeah, I'm not much for booze, but that Boeber sounds interesting, I'll be there at 6. I prefer cheese and corn or lamb/mutton Samoosas. Hold the soup.



But... Beer? 



Cespian said:


> @craigb and @Lalla no problem... I actually have a 3 cheese samoosa (chedder feta and gouda... all in one pastry... yum), no meat samoosas unfortunately, @Stosta ate those all up, you know how much he likes meat



Hahahaha! Trying hard not to be baited into posting something obscene! But yes I do enjoy eating baby chickens, bovines, and even the occasional dog.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos




----------



## Christos

@Stosta with his fierce redness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> @Stosta with his fierce redness.
> View attachment 98256


What the hell kind of impartial judge are you?!?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> What the hell kind of impartial judge are you?!?!


I'm still going to get to @Feliks Karp. 
You guys are sucking at the banter so I'm upping the game for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

Rooting for team @Stosta Because stormtrooper :') , Can I be your coach ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

Being asked to choose a team here is like being asked to choose which arm to have removed to make up for unpaid taxes. Whichever you choose you are still a loser and life is really going to suck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> Being asked to choose a team here is like being asked to choose which arm to have removed to make up for unpaid taxes. Whichever you choose you are still a loser and life is really going to suck.


#teamemojipoopFTW

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

So after reading all this smack talk, I decided to up the ante - I vape mailed myself to Durban.
I had a braai with @Stosta and @Lalla on Friday and his idea of pre-fight posturing was cracking 8 beers and vaping my DIY strawberry cheesecake (innuendo totally implied). @Lalla however threw me a mean right-hook after I pinched her bum (I think it means she likes me) so I'm designating @Lalla as @Stosta 's official coach if he has any hope of pulling this off.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> So after reading all this smack talk, I decided to up the ante - I vape mailed myself to Durban.
> I had a braai with @Stosta and @Lalla on Friday and his idea of pre-fight posturing was cracking 8 beers and vaping my DIY strawberry cheesecake (innuendo totally implied). @Lalla however threw me a mean right-hook after I pinched her bum (I think it means she likes me) so I'm designating @Lalla as @Stosta 's official coach if he has any hope of pulling this off.


Sounds like only 1 of the 3 of you has a pair. And it ain't @Stosta or @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> So after reading all this smack talk, I decided to up the ante - I vape mailed myself to Durban.
> I had a braai with @Stosta and @Lalla on Friday and his idea of pre-fight posturing was cracking 8 beers and vaping my DIY strawberry cheesecake (innuendo totally implied). @Lalla however threw me a mean right-hook after I pinched her bum (I think it means she likes me) so I'm designating @Lalla as @Stosta 's official coach if he has any hope of pulling this off.


Hahaha!

Claiming that you take beatings as a sign of affection is going to help your case Uncle!


----------



## Lalla

Feliks Karp said:


> So after reading all this smack talk, I decided to up the ante - I vape mailed myself to Durban.
> I had a braai with @Stosta and @Lalla on Friday and his idea of pre-fight posturing was cracking 8 beers and vaping my DIY strawberry cheesecake (innuendo totally implied). @Lalla however threw me a mean right-hook after I pinched her bum (I think it means she likes me) so I'm designating @Lalla as @Stosta 's official coach if he has any hope of pulling this off.




Well it was quite interesting i won't lie. And the right-hook was a oopsy(not really) . Had a blast though.


----------



## Lalla

craigb said:


> Sounds like only 1 of the 3 of you has a pair. And it ain't @Stosta or @Feliks Karp





craigb said:


> Sounds like only 1 of the 3 of you has a pair. And it ain't @Stosta or @Feliks Karp




Yeah I didn't want to say anything but so glad you mentioned it lol Those two are such sissies its kind of disturbing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Lalla said:


> Well it was quite interesting i won't lie. And the right-hook was a oopsy(not really) . Had a blast though.


Next time you assault @Stosta or @Feliks Karp, I'm afraid we will have to report you to the SPCA. If they get out of hand, rather takr the offending mongrel to an institution that specializes in dealing with mangy mutts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lalla

craigb said:


> Next time you assault @Stosta or @Feliks Karp, I'm afraid we will have to report you to the SPCA. If they get out of hand, rather takr the offending mongrel to an institution that specializes in dealing with mangy mutts.




Well that is where I got them in the first place and I begged the SPCA to take them back but the refused. So will totally take them to an institution that specializes with these kind of breeds...


----------



## Feliks Karp

Lalla said:


> Yeah I didn't want to say anything but so glad you mentioned it lol Those two are such sissies @Stosta is a sissy but that @Feliks Karp is such a stud its kind of disturbing.



FTFY



Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Claiming that you take beatings as a sign of affection is going to help your case Uncle!



Getting a decent klap from a good looking girl is totally a manly thing - I saw it in a documentary narrated by David Attenborough on TV. 
_

_


----------



## Lalla

Feliks Karp said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a decent klap from a good looking girl is totally a manly thing - I saw it in a documentary narrated by David Attenborough on TV.
> _
> _



WAHAHAHA DONT YOU CHANGE MY MSG !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> Great idea! I can pack my tent and we all camp in uncle @Feliks Karp 's lawn for two nights.
> Who's in?



Just don't ask the oom to help, I hear he hasn't been able to pitch a tent in years.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Anneries

For some reason when I think about this rumble in the clouds ... all I picture is this

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Cespian



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

So, on the eve of battle before the 2 giant's collide @Stosta "Mayweather" and @Feliks Karp "McGregor", it is my responsibility to inform you all that the fight has been cancelled. 

@Stosta's wife is pregnant so the match can unfortunately not happen.

That being said we wish @Stosta all the best and we also wish uncle @Feliks Karp an easy pregnancy with a full term baby. 
All the best guys!

That being said I have like 1000 messages for an arm wrestling match to happen with @Caramia as the most requested opponent.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> So, on the eve of battle before the 2 giant's collide @Stosta "Mayweather" and @Feliks Karp "McGregor", it is my responsibility to inform you all that the fight has been cancelled.
> 
> @Stosta's wife is pregnant so the match can unfortunately not happen.
> 
> That being said we wish @Stosta all the best and we also wish uncle @Feliks Karp an easy pregnancy with a full term baby.
> All the best guys!
> 
> That being said I have like 1000 messages for an arm wrestling match to happen with @Caramia as the most requested opponent.


She will most likely kick your ass 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> She will most likely kick your ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


So it's settled. @Caramia vs @BioHAZarD for the Heartfelt arm wresting championship!

Now we just need to see if @Caramia is willing to come out of retirement to compete.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> So it's settled. @Caramia vs @BioHAZarD for the Heartfelt arm wresting championship!
> 
> Now we just need to see if @Caramia is willing to come out of retirement to compete.


Hehe. U can email me the ticket 
I will definitely win this one 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

You guys must all have a awesome day at Vapecon today. Spare a thought for us suckers that can't attend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Well I was pretty unimpressed that @Caramia didn't beat up @Christos.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Feliks Karp said:


> Well I was pretty unimpressed that @Caramia didn't beat up @Christos.


What a pity. I was waiting for photo's


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Well I was pretty unimpressed that @Caramia didn't beat up @Christos.


Agreed. All bark no bite.


----------

